
Swatch to Launch Smartwatch with Payment Function - abetaha
http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2015/05/28/swatch-to-launch-smartwatch-with-payment-function/?mod=ST1
======
abetaha
Would be interesting to see if swiss watch makers adopt an existing tech for
the watch or write their own.

